# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner >  >  My Art

## nina

Well since everyone's posting their art, figured I might as well put some of mine up. Let me know what you guys think, and keep in mind that most of these are fully functioning animation or interactive pieces and these are just still screen shots.   ::wink::  

The Dream Lounge

----------


## nina



----------


## docKnubis

nice very nice its all like shiny and stuff. 8) 
what did you use to make them

----------


## nina



----------


## nina



----------


## nina

> _Originally posted by docthory_
> *nice very nice its all like shiny and stuff. 8) 
> what did you use to make them*



All my 3d stuff is made with Cinema 4d

----------


## Joseph_Stalin

You're very good  :smiley:  ; you must practice quite a bit.

----------


## nightowl

I really like the dream lounge  :tongue2:

----------


## nina

> _Originally posted by nightowl_
> *I really like the dream lounge*



Thanks! That lounge is actually inspired by a real lounge on top of Hotel Deseo in Playa Del Carmen, Mexico.  I thought it was so awesome that I tried really hard to remember how it looked and tried as best I could to recreate it, don't think I caught the ambiance of the place as much as I would have liked to and its just not the same when its not moving and theres no music but unfortunately my animation is huge and cant put it on the web.   ::?:

----------


## GoldenSlumbers

That's so awesome  ::D:  I like the dream lounge also, you're quite talented ^_^

----------


## wasup

Wow your an awesome artist.  That's some awesome stuff right their.  You should make some more stuff, I want to see it.  I really like your style too...

----------


## nina

Here are some random pages from a few of my hundreds of sketch books full of scribbles and artwork.

----------


## MSG

i REALLY like the first two  ::D:  , I could NEVER do anything CLOSE to that! heres my rating on them:

Modeling: 10/10 (awesome!!!! the people are good too!!!  ::D:  )
Lighting: 8/10 (the shadows are a bit too hard, but otherwise awesome!)
Texturing: 9/10 (its good that you used high-res textures)

im such a critict  :tongue2:

----------


## nina

Never say never   ::wink::  

I agree that the shadows are a bit harsh...but that's just because there is no radiosity.  I tried to render it out with radiosity and it would have taken an insane amount of render time...which I don't have.

----------


## MSG

> _Originally posted by lucidnina_
> *it would have taken an insane amount of render time...which I don't have.*



hrm how many processors do render with?   :tongue2:   (just curious)

----------


## nina

I have a 1 GHz G4 Powerbook.

----------


## MSG

oh... 1 ghtz... ouch... owell cinema4d renders pretty fast so i guess it doesnt matter   ::D:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

::o:  

Oh my god Lucidnina.......if I EVER get a tatoo, I swear to god I'm getting that fucking eye-ball plant. It's twisted as shit but it's brilliant!!

Want to see more please!!!  ::D:

----------


## Finde

That is so cool!!!!! I like the eyeball plant thingy too!

----------


## nina

> _Originally posted by OpheliaBlue_
> * *
> 
> Oh my god Lucidnina.......if I EVER get a tatoo, I swear to god I'm getting that fucking eye-ball plant. It's twisted as shit but it's brilliant!!
> 
> Want to see more please!!!*



Thanks Ophelia...I feel so honored   ::D:

----------


## Finde

Heh. you make it sound like she's royalty or something... *shuts up* I don't wanna get my ass whooped by a dream guide now do I?

----------


## nina

Not royalty....just honored that she would consider tatooing one of my doodles on her body.  Even I wouldn't do that.   ::wink::

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> _Originally posted by Finde_
> *Heh. you make it sound like she's royalty or something... *shuts up* I don't wanna get my ass whooped by a dream guide now do I?*



WTF FINDE!!!! I AM royality god damnit!!!

Now bend your ass over.

----------


## wasup

Oooo finde ophelia's gonna ass rape you!

----------


## Finde

*is scared* *bends over bends back and runs* ARGH!!!!! Don't rape me! please mum!!!

----------


## Xisdence

Whoa lucidnina these pictures of yours are all really good!! Not normal good but hell nice  :wink2: 
I have no idea how artists think when they draw, or how they turn a thought into an image.

----------


## nina

> _Originally posted by Xisdence_
> *Whoa lucidnina these pictures of yours are all really good!! Not normal good but hell nice 
> I have no idea how artists think when they draw, or how they turn a thought into an image.*



Hey thanks! Believe me sometimes its a hell of a lot harder to actually come up with something that inspires you enough to take the time to create something like that. For me, the experience of being in that hotel lounge was enough for me to go home and try to recreate it as best I could and turned it into a "dream lounge".  I think everyone is creative, just some are equipped with the right tools to express their creativity. I love to sing...but I can't sing for shit so I don't. Sort of like that I guess haha. But thanks   ::wink::

----------


## Taosaur

Are you in schoo for animation?  This stuff seems like pretty professional work.

----------


## Xisdence

Haha yehi know where your coming from, i can't draw simple as that, so i don't. But that means i have talent somewhere lese, *still looking for it*  :tongue2: 

Keep drawin  :wink2:

----------


## nina

> _Originally posted by Taosaur_
> *Are you in schoo for animation?  This stuff seems like pretty professional work.*



Yeah...check my profile.   ::wink::

----------


## Jammy

You have some really nice things to show. You look like a proffesional in design, and i like your drawings. 
Ive had my time with 3D before i gave it up completly. Damn those polygons.  :wink2: 
Its cool to see other designers on this forum.

----------


## nina

Just in case you guys are interested in seeing some of my motion stuff there are some animations and interactive pieces on my new portfolio site:

http://www.awayfromyou.net

----------


## Rakkantekimusouka

I REALLY like the Sailor Moon and Jupiter pics...obviously...they're just freakin' awesome...

I think I'll save them with all of the other SM fanart I collect -- though I'm barely worthy of containing such masterpieces!
(Sorry if that sounded like total sarcasm -- it wasn't, but somehow I feel like that's how it sounded.)

----------


## Wyatt Ehrenfels

Especially like the dream lounge images. Lurid, yet tidy.  Conveys a sense of otherworldliness and yet thisworldliness that fits dreaming's intermediate position between waking life and everything else.

Wyatt

----------


## nina

Thanks, but I can't really take credit for creating the Dream Lounge. As I said, it was modeled after THIS PLACE. Go there and check out the images. I just thought the place was so awesome I had to try and recreate it. Not sure if I did the place justice in those still shots but I have really awesome animating flythroughs where the people are moving and all. It's just too big to put up on the web unfortunately.

----------


## nina

Just reviving an old topic to get new replies.  :tongue2:   I'm going to upload some of my new drawings soon.

This is something I'm working on for my capstone project...I still have to give her a face.

----------


## wasup

woah those are really nice!! 

I really hope you finish that soon and post it here! 

good job!

----------


## Aphius

> _Originally posted by lucidnina_
> *Just reviving an old topic to get new replies.   I'm going to upload some of my new drawings soon.
> 
> This is something I'm working on for my capstone project...I still have to give her a face.
> 
> 
> 
> *



Cool, what were those done in?  :smiley: 

They look like either Lightwave or Maya to me.

----------


## nina

Cinema 4D  ::D:

----------


## nina

I scrapped that other girl. Here's the latest model. She's still in progress too...and I haven't textured her yet.

----------


## Mystical_Journey

WOW! thats really cool nina   ::shock::  A fantastic gothic tone, it reminds me of a comic books character called "lenore".

After looking through these images created with "Cinema 4D" i got a copy, its complex stuff, 1,000s of pages of instructions. i still need time to look through the programme, its got some great features. Maybe when i use the program for a few years i can do stuff like this.

----------


## nina

Hey thanks!!! BTW I love the quote in your sig...is that new or have I just never noticed it before???? 

I made this:



Yes. That's me.

----------


## Mystical_Journey

I just recently added it to my Sig. - its a fantastic quote  :smiley: 

Great to see the quote in that picture. It really fits into the tone of the location. 

You really have a great eye for creativity.

----------


## green1152

You're the type of artist I'd like to be one day. I'm working at it, but I still have the school part to get through. I love your 3D artwork. That's where I specialize. We should talk sometime and share artworks.

----------


## nina

> _Originally posted by green1152_
> *You're the type of artist I'd like to be one day. I'm working at it, but I still have the school part to get through. I love your 3D artwork. That's where I specialize. We should talk sometime and share artworks.*



Hey thanks. That's one of the best compliments I've ever gotten  ::D:  I will post more pics as my thesis project progresses. You should stat your own art thread.  :wink2:  That way we can comment on each others stuff.

----------


## GinNTonic

Wow Aquanina!

I really like your work. You are very talented, I wish I had the patience to learn 3D animation too. But now I'm trying to learn how to animate in flash, that's more than enough work for me...  ::wink::   Do you often get inspiration from your dreams? I bet you do.

----------


## nina

Check out progress on my senior project  HERE

----------


## nina

Hey guys...meet Finny. He's a fishy I made with cinema 4d.  ::D:

----------


## Nirvana Starseed

Neat!!! So shinny and pink.
well done...... I never thought of doing computer art like that till recently
Inspires me to try it.

----------


## Josh_Mac

nina, ur great I am taking 3D modelling/graphics design for GCSEs your an inspiration  ::goodjob::

----------


## Entity

Wow, your art's pretty neat. I've been dabbling in a bit of 3D modelling, but I've nowhere near the talent of yours.

I have some 3D art on my dA page (separateentity.deviantart.com)

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Very Very impressive work, Nina.  ::goodjob2::  
And thanks again for the advice. I'm going to be working on 3D characters more, so if you have any other pointers, I'm all ears.

----------


## Dagaz

omg, i loved the dream lounge!!
like a cool place to hang out with lucid dreamers..

----------


## Clairity

Very impressive Nina and I am in LOVE with Finny!! (he\'s my little buddy)  ::mrgreen::

----------


## PenguinLord13

The art is amazing. What do you use to make it, its really impressive. I wish I could do art like that.  ::D:

----------


## Beef Jerky

Uhh... Just a question (I'm such a freaking noob) Why does everyone call Aquanina Lucidnina?

----------


## Burns

> _Originally posted by Beef Jerky_
> *Uhh... Just a question (I'm such a freaking noob) Why does everyone call Aquanina Lucidnina?*



It used to be her username. I like Aquanina better, though - it just rolls off the tongue.   ::wink::

----------


## Tornado Joe

> I like Aquanina better, though - it just rolls off the tongue.[/b]



I believe only RTex truly knows *that* feeling....

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> _Originally posted by Tornado Joe_
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				I like Aquanina better, though - it just rolls off the tongue.
> 			
> ...



LOL what? the feeling of rolling of nina's tongue??  ::lol:: 

I just love your smutty puns Joe

----------


## Burns

> _Originally posted by Tornado Joe_
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				I like Aquanina better, though - it just rolls off the tongue.
> 			
> ...



I was just waiting to see who the first perv would be make that remark!   ::takethatfoo::

----------


## nina

> _Originally posted by Tornado Joe_
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				I like Aquanina better, though - it just rolls off the tongue.
> 			
> ...



Haha...wow I haven't looked at this thread in awhile. And TJ...that's hot lol.

----------


## nina

Something I was working on, but sorta quit for now.

----------


## Burns

That's pretty creepy - it reminds me of the movie The Others with Nicole Kidman - remember that one?   :Peek:  

Anyway, awesome work!   ::goodjob2::

----------


## Beef Jerky

You're really good at this 3D Modelling stuff. I tried to get into it with Blender 3D but when I wiped my computer, I couldn't be bothered reinstalling. I especially like the dream lounge and the one up with the chair, two posts up.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Nice scene with the chair, Nina.  :smiley: 

I really like the texturing.

----------


## TickTock Man

I'm new here and just found your 3D images. Very cool. Nice detail work.
I've dabbled with Poser, Vue4 and various incarnations of Bryce, but never used Cinema 4D. What sort of computer are you using?

Again, very cool work. Thanks for sharing your work!

Tock.

----------


## PenguinLord13

> _Originally posted by Oneironaut_
> *Nice scene with the chair, Nina. 
> 
> I really like the texturing.*



Same here. Really nice.

----------


## Barbeq

old crap...

----------


## Ne-yo

Aquanina whenver you get around to it can you put your Dream Lounge up again I missed that one. But I heard it was the Bomb&#33;  ::goodjob2::

----------


## nina

> Aquanina whenver you get around to it can you put your Dream Lounge up again I missed that one. But I heard it was the Bomb&#33; 
> [/b]



It&#39;s still there in my first post of this thread. ^_^

----------


## Ne-yo

I checked it out and that&#39;s pretty cool. You have a an awesome talent. The scene kind of reminds of B.E.D. That&#39;s awesome. I like to check it out in motion.

----------


## HereWeGo

Thats pretty cool. What do you use for that?

----------


## nina

> I checked it out and that&#39;s pretty cool. You have a an awesome talent. The scene kind of reminds of B.E.D. That&#39;s awesome. I like to check it out in motion.
> [/b]



Wait...B.E.D.? Like, the place in Miami? I&#39;ve been there hehe...well...I used to live there. But actually it was modeled after this lounge that was on top of a hotel in Playa Del Carmen, Mexico. It&#39;s called Hotel Deseo.  :smiley:  http://www.hoteldeseo.com

I use Cinema 4D for my 3D.

----------

